# O&w Big Pilot



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

One for sale over on the TZ-UK forum. Not for me, but one of you guys might like it.

Rob


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?260252-FS-Ollech-amp-Wajs-3095-Big-Pilot


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a nice watch but a tad too big for me unfortunately....


----------

